# Havanese on Craigslist AGAIN



## bellapico (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi All,

I need some advise, I just saw on posting for a havanese on craigslist, the last time I saw this I sent the person an email requesting that they contact a rescue group because many of the dogs purchased end up in dog fighting areas or used as pet feed for exotic animals ( my sister is a federal agent) and the stories I hear are horrific. The posting went down and I obviously have no idea what happened. 

I did not want to scare the person off this time so i sent an email asking for specifics, they want $200 for a 13 week old havanese poodle mix and I was able to get a telephone number. I really would like to put the person in contact with havanese rescue or humane society. I dont even mind paying the money as long as the dog gets off craigslist and I can hopefully find the dog a home via a rescue fgroup. The problem is that I am on the east coast and this person is in the south. 

I am not even sure what i am asking but I was up all night thinking about this poor pup and what could happen to her....

Any ideas... should I just stop worrying about it or should I at least try and talk to the person about it....


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Where in the south?


----------



## bellapico (Nov 29, 2009)

oops, It was actually in Dallas, TX ... Its a havanese poodle mix. Does anyone know how to contact HRI about something like this?


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Don't get too worked up. It's safe to say that anyone looking for exotic animal food isn't going to pay $200 for 3-lbs of meat. Nor is a dog-fighting ring going to pay that much for bait dogs.

The ones you need to worry about are the dogs/pups being given away for free. Those are the animals at risk of being used for food, bait & sold to research labs.

If you can locate a number for a local (TX) rescue, they may be able to get the owner to release the dog, but it most likely will not end up on some animal's dinner plate.


----------

